# ..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT IN FATBURGER"...



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."BIG FISH AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...15 CAR CLUBS FOR NOW"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ay nos vemos hommie


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Ay nos vemos hommie


 * ..."ORALE CARNAL...GRACIAS...SEE YOU THERE CARNAL"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...22 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S"...*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

count in *uso L.A *


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr colors said:


> count in *uso L.A *


 *..."THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT"...*


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION cruise Ttmft


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

74_Slow said:


> DEDICATION cruise Ttmft


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION cruise. come on lowrider fam let's get it on and cracking it will only crack if the lowrider fam get it cracking. so can't wait to see all the lowriders out on the cruise. lowridering cruising aint dead and it will never die so let's keep it alive homies. and remember you don't wanna hear about it you wanna be about it DEDICATION cruise TTMFT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT WILL TRY 2 GET OUT THERE 2 SUPPORT IF I CAN GET MY RIDE READY


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."DEDICATION CC HOPPER VERSES PRIMEROS CC HOPPER...WHO EVER HAS A HOPPER COME THRU...LET'S MAKE THIS POP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

74_Slow said:


> DEDICATION cruise. come on lowrider fam let's get it on and cracking it will only crack if the lowrider fam get it cracking. so can't wait to see all the lowriders out on the cruise. lowridering cruising aint dead and it will never die so let's keep it alive homies. and remember you don't wanna hear about it you wanna be about it DEDICATION cruise TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."COME THRU AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...BIG FISH AND CHINGON MAGAZINE EN LA CASA TO COVER THE EVENT"...*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT WILL TRY 2 GET OUT THERE 2 SUPPORT IF I CAN GET MY RIDE READY



X64

I will be out there either way, But I need to get the '64 up and running. Damn Carburator is acting up.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> X64
> 
> I will be out there either way, But I need to get the '64 up and running. Damn Carburator is acting up.


 *..."I KNOW YOU WILL"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT WILL TRY 2 GET OUT THERE 2 SUPPORT IF I CAN GET MY RIDE READY


 * ..."ORALE...COME THRU IF YOU CAN"...*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."DEDICATION CC HOPPER VERSES PRIMEROS CC HOPPER...WHO EVER HAS A HOPPER COME THRU...LET'S MAKE THIS POP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


>


 * ..."BRING YOUR HOPPER HOMIE"...*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE IN THE SPOT!!!:yes:*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

cafe cc try to make it to support. keep lowriding alive great job dedication cc:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> cafe cc try to make it to support. keep lowriding alive great job dedication cc:thumbsup:


 *..."APPRECIATE IT HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

stock 1963ss said:


> *BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE IN THE SPOT!!!:yes:*


 *..."SEE YOU HERE HOMIE'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...22 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S"...BIG FISH AND CHINGON MAGAZINE ARE COVERING THE EVENT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

stock 1963ss said:


> COME OUT AND SUPPORT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*I'll be late but will bthere...:thumbsup:*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Bear said:


> *I'll be late but will bthere...:thumbsup:*


 * ..."NO PROBLEM HOMIE"...*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES FROM DEDICATION ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT SEE U HOMIES THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

PM BUMP


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES FROM DEDICATION ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT SEE U HOMIES THERE:thumbsup:*


 * ..."SEE YOU THERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

:wave: 

MR.GLASSHOUSE IS DOIN BIG THANGS.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BABY  TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR UR GIRL..:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

esjmami said:


> :wave:
> 
> MR.GLASSHOUSE IS DOIN BIG THANGS.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BABY  TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR UR GIRL..:biggrin:


 *..."OK SWEETIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT...POST A COMMENT HOMIES AND COME SUPPORT"...*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316708-big-fish-productions1.html


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

hope you guys have fun,gonna be a good cruise and hop


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

AM BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

SHY BOY said:


> AM BUMP


:werd:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION cruise it's gonna be cracking can't wait.


DEDICATION cruise ttmft


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> :werd:


 *..."BRING YOUR HOPPER'S JOE"...*


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Swift car club will be there.... Can't wait...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Martine is happening


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...CITY LIFE CC...LA TIMES CC...EVIL SIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...WESTBOUND CC...ONE LIFE CC...SHOT CALLER'S CC...31 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S AND HOPPER'S...BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE COVERING IT"...THERE WILL BE A 15 PERCENT DISCOUNT ON ALL PURCHASES AT THE FATBURGER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Martine is happening


 SIMON


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT IS SHOWING SUPPORT...I APPRECIATE IT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."DEDICATION TTT"...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wanted to share this Music Video that *DEDICATION 818* *CC* recorded with the Homie *Mister D.* from Southland Records ENT.* ft. Frank V.* and *DEDICATION 818 CC *

Enjoy!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Just wanted to share this Music Video that *DEDICATION 818* *CC* recorded with the Homie *Mister D.* from Southland Records ENT.* ft. Frank V.* and *DEDICATION 818 CC *
> 
> Enjoy!!


 ..."CALL ME CABRON"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."LET'S HIT HOLLYWOOD AFTER THE CRUISE"...*


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

T ~ T ~ T for the VALLE and DEDICATION C.C. makin L.A. County come together like Butt-cheeks !


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

T

T :biggrin:

T


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."TOMOROW...IS SHOWTIME"...*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

ttt for the homies
sorry i wont be able to make this show but fo sho next 
i got monster truck tickets at irwindale and one show only


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> ttt for the homies
> sorry i wont be able to make this show but fo sho next
> i got monster truck tickets at irwindale and one show only


 ORALE ITS FIRME...LET YOUR CLUB KNOW


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Less than 24hrs....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

ITS ON TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Bear said:


> *Less than 24hrs....:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS will be there!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Late night Bump


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."It's gonna be a showdown in the (818)"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...CITY LIFE CC...LA TIMES CC...EVIL SIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...WESTBOUND CC...ONE LIFE CC...SHOT CALLER'S CC...31 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S AND HOPPER'S...BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE COVERING IT"...THERE WILL BE A 15 PERCENT DISCOUNT ON ALL PURCHASES AT THE FATBURGER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION cruise 2 day it's gonna be crackin so lets get the lowrders and hit the spot

DEDICATION cruise TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

74_Slow said:


> DEDICATION cruise 2 day it's gonna be crackin so lets get the lowrders and hit the spot
> 
> DEDICATION cruise TTMFT


hora


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:bump


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Less than an hour foos and FAT BURGER WILL CRACKING BRING YOUR FOLDING CHAIRS AND THE POPCORNCUZ TONITE IT'S HAPPENING THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THIS SHOW WILL BE HAPPENINGAND MY HOMIE MARTIN FOR PUTTING IT TOGETHERE.Dedication TTMFT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Good turn thanks for having us


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

It was a great turn out thanks to our homie Martin and The Dedication familiato all the Car clubs for coming and support thanks tambien.........VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time! It was a mission but we made it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GREAT SHOW!!!...GOODTIMES HAD NOTHING BUT GOOD TIMES... SEE U NEXT MONTH


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

I wanted to personally say Thank you to everyone who came out to support this event Tonight! Alot of people came through and we had a Really good turnout!
Let's keep this going Every 4th Saturday of each month!
DEDICATION 818


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Turn Out!!!

T T T


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)Junior LOC, CHINA MAN 818


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

sicksurside said:


> EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out to support G.! Glad you had a good time Homie.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Good turn thanks for having us


Simon Homie! See you next month


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:420:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

GREAT TURN OUT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Less than an hour foos and FAT BURGER WILL CRACKING BRING YOUR FOLDING CHAIRS AND THE POPCORNCUZ TONITE IT'S HAPPENING THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THIS SHOW WILL BE HAPPENINGAND MY HOMIE MARTIN FOR PUTTING IT TOGETHERE.Dedication TTMFT


* ..."It will be cracking, Thank you "ernie""...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Good turn thanks for having us


 *..."Thanks carnal, Hope we can have you guys next month"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Best Of Friends had a great time! It was a mission but we made it....:thumbsup:


 *..."Happy you guys had a good time, Bring ese loco de carlos next month"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Fleetangel said:


> GREAT SHOW!!!...GOODTIMES HAD NOTHING BUT GOOD TIMES... SEE U NEXT MONTH


 * ..."See you homie's, Next month"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Good Turn Out!!!
> 
> T T T


 *..."Thanks big dog, See you next month"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

sicksurside said:


> EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


 * ..."Thanks, Hope we see you guys come out next month"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> It was a great turn out thanks to our homie Martin and The Dedication familiato all the Car clubs for coming and support thanks tambien.........VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


 *..."Thank you ernie, I would like to thank my club foremost for there energy they gave to help make this event stand out, Thanks to the homie cookie for the flyer he made us and his family for helping us pick up trash in the parking lot and for shyboy and primeros representing the valle with there hopper's"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> GREAT TURN OUT


 *..."You know it"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."Dedication car club would like to thank all the clubs that came out on saturday, We highly appreciate it, Thanks to all the hopper's that hopped and big fish for covering the event, Next month on the 4th saturday of month, Let's get it cracking"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

CAFE C.C. HAD A BLAST! GREAT TURN OUT! ILL POST PIX I TOOK A LIL LATER


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

HERES A FEW PIX OF LASTNIGHT!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA 818 REALLY GOT SERVED LAST NIT;;AND U NO WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;:guns:


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

a few more


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great turn out cafe cc had a good time meet alot of firme people


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> Great turn out cafe cc had a good time meet alot of firme people


Strictly Ridin CC had a great time.... TTT for Dedication CC..... Great turn out! Team All Stars run da hop Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC, BIGD6FOU, mr colors, DIPN714, strictly ricc


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

strictly ricc said:


> Strictly Ridin CC had a great time.... TTT for Dedication CC..... Great turn out! Team All Stars run da hop Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out Homies. You guys were ready to serve in the Hop Game.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)Junior LOC FUNKaheim714 BIGD6FOU mr colors DIPN714 strictly ricc


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

uso family had a good time tell the next one 
http://








http://


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


>


Nice Picture Tony... THanks for coming through G.


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

I had a coo time, les do it again


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

CITYWIDE C.C. was there and had a great time. thank you martin and DEDICATION C.C. for the invite.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> CITYWIDE C.C. was there and had a great time. thank you martin and DEDICATION C.C. for the invite.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

strictly ricc said:


> Strictly Ridin CC had a great time.... TTT for Dedication CC..... Great turn out! Team All Stars run da hop Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 ..."Thank you homie, See you next month"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> CITYWIDE C.C. was there and had a great time. thank you martin and DEDICATION C.C. for the invite.


 ..."No problem steve, See you next month"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*SHY BOY* 
*mr colors*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."See you guy's on nov.26 at 6p.m., Let's do this again"...*


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Missed the spot. See you next months...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS WAS A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT HOMIES SEE U ALL NEXT MONTH*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Afterlife said:


> Missed the spot. See you next months...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS WAS A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT HOMIES SEE U ALL NEXT MONTH*


 FOR SURE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."Thank you ernie, I would like to thank my club foremost for there energy they gave to help make this event stand out, Thanks to the homie cookie for the flyer he made us and his family for helping us pick up trash in the parking lot and for shyboy and primeros representing the valle with there hopper's"...*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

We look forward to see all car club next month same time and place


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

74_Slow said:


> View attachment 384202
> View attachment 384203
> View attachment 384204
> View attachment 384207
> ...


 ..."CLEAN PICS"...


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


 HIS YOUR CLUB MEMBER GOING TO BE READY NEXT MO. CAUSE HES GETTING SERVED


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> HIS YOUR CLUB MEMBER GOING TO BE READY NEXT MO. CAUSE HES GETTING SERVED


 *..."HE'S NOT ARE MEMBER NO MORE, I'LL LET HIM KNOW TO BE READY FOR NEXT MONTH, THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT LAST WEEK"...
*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Come out and Support

[h=2]





















[/h]


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

stock 1963ss said:


> Come out and Support
> 
> [h=2]
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH 
5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
Hosted By LA GENTE C.C. 
@ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes ,


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:


 SIMON:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

chef said:


> COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH
> 5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
> Hosted By LA GENTE C.C.
> @ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
> So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes ,


 SIMON:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://youtu.be/sgcKaH1irvI
BULLET I WILL BE LOOKING FOR U;;;big al said it
just click on u tube


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

_TTM_FT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Two more weeks.


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

2 more week let's get it cracking

Ttmft


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT for the FAT BURGER HOP:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

_BUMP_:420:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


mr.glasshouse said:


>


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

ChevySSJunky said:


> I had a coo time, les do it again



~ ~ ~ ~ ~ T - T - T ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ for DEDICATION C.C. PUTTIN it DOWN in the VALLE, I'll be there again in my 66 fo sho ! THANKSGIVING Weekend. . . . . . . .SURROUNDED with good food, good football, good people . . . and for damn sure GOOD LOWRIDING ! ! ! Can't get any better ! Les GO ~ ~ ~ SFV ~ ~ ~ SOLO RYDAAAAAHs WER U AT !


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

New DATE OK FOLKS WE HAVE A NEW DATE FOR OUR TOY DRIVE. IS ON NOV 27TH SAME PLACE A DAY AFTER BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW. HOPE YA CAN MAKE IT PEACE​


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ T - T - T ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ for DEDICATION C.C. PUTTIN it DOWN in the VALLE, I'll be there again in my 66 fo sho ! THANKSGIVING Weekend. . . . . . . .SURROUNDED with good food, good football, good people . . . and for damn sure GOOD LOWRIDING ! ! ! Can't get any better ! Les GO ~ ~ ~ SFV ~ ~ ~ SOLO RYDAAAAAHs WER U AT !


Thank you homie, See you out there.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE FATBURGER HOP:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

16 DAYS AND COUNTING


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

]I had a coo time, les do it again







[/QUOTE]THATS ONE CLEAN 66 RITE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

So we have a lil JAZZ FUSION with CONSPIRE during the 12 hr. MARICHI'S during the 1:tongue:m hr, MELLOW MAN ACE (Mentirosa) in the 2: o'clock hr, KLYMAXX (Mem All Pause, Meeting In The Ladies Room, I Miss You) Rockin the 3'clock hr... Then THEE MIDNITE CRUZZERS BAND featuring PARIS ESCOVEDO an more... Plus we will be sprinkling in LIL BLACKY, HANK CASTRO (Formerly of THEE MIDNITERS), 2ND CHANCE, Christian Oldies Singer JIMMY SINCERLY, DUSTY ROOSTER, Upcoming Superstar LIL JASE, MC RECK, ATOK AND KREME, GREG HOLLA AND DJ ACER Mixing it up.. also special guests signing: Actor NOEL G (Training Day, Bruce Almighty) GREG ESPARZA (of Thee Midniters), ACTOR ROYAL G (of the new series Wicked Town and Operation Repo).. on display the HI ROLLER RAIDER and the baddest rides thruought So. califas.. (bikes and cars) -- DO ME A FAVOR COPY AND PASTE THIS AROUND EMAIL IT TO YOUR BUDS, TEXT IT TO YOUR FRIENDS. CALL OR EMAIL THE NEWSPAPERS OR TV NEWS.. I wanna make sure erybody knows NEXT SAT NOV 19th AT CASTLE AMUSMENT PARK IN RIVERSIDE "ANGEL BABY'S TURKEY JAM FOOD DRIVE" Music Festival.. to help feed the less fourtinate for thanksgiving.. the more food we receive the more families we feed for THANKSGIVING... Cost to enter show is 5 CANS OF FOOD OR A FROZEN TURKEY (TURKEYS NEEDED) or $5.... EVERYBODY THAT DONATES RECEIVES A COUPON FOR AN UNLIMITED RIDE PASS FOR CASTLE PARK FOR ONLY $10... Thx


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

theloyaltyones said:


> ]I had a coo time, les do it again


THATS ONE CLEAN 66 RITE THERE :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]



Thank YOU HOMEBOY !........................................................T T T .............SFV ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> http://youtu.be/sgcKaH1irvI
> BULLET I WILL BE LOOKING FOR U;;;big al said it
> just click on u tube


:worship::dunno:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH ONLY 11 MORE DAYS TILL HOP OFF TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AND ALL THE RIDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT*


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T For the homies:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH ONLY 11 MORE DAYS TILL HOP OFF TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AND ALL THE RIDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT*


10 MORE DAYS :buttkick:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*WHAT'S CRACKING I HEARD FATBURGER IS TRIPPING AND DOES NOT WANT ANYONE THERE BECAUSE OF LAST TIME ..WHAT'S THE WORD...IS IT GOING TO CRACK OR WHAT...*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH ONLY 11 MORE DAYS TILL HOP OFF TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AND ALL THE RIDERS THAT COME OUT TO SUPPORT*


yes or no???? big AL wants to NO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

lets do this;;818 ELCO'S


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

The CRUISE NIGHT has been changed, Theres a NEW SPOT in mind, I will let you guys now TOMOROW.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

We RELOCATED the cruise to TACO MEXICO in VAN NUYS, 7140 VAN NUYS BLVD, CA 91405, Its about 15-20 min closer for them homies from LA. Remember to EVERYONE, Pick up after YOURSELFS, Leave ATTITUDES at home, Lets have a CLEAN and SAFE cruise. SATURDAY NOV.26 2011 at 6p.m. Any questions, PERSONAL MESSAGE me.:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

I BET ITS GONNA BE POPPIN LIKE FAT BURGER !!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

52 BOMBER said:


> I BET ITS GONNA BE POPPIN LIKE FAT BURGER !!!


 You know it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[have a CLEAN and SAFE cruise. SATURDAY NOV.26 2011 at 6p.m. Any questions, PERSONAL MESSAGE me.:thumbsup:[/QUOTEQUOTE=mr.glasshouse;14813566]We RELOCATED the cruise to TACO MEXICO in VAN NUYS, 7140 VAN NUYS BLVD, CA 91405, Its about 15-20 min closer for them homies from LA. Remember to EVERYONE, Pick up after YOURSELFS, Leave ATTITUDES at home, Lets ]
ok,,c ya there;;;l,a will b in da house


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> [have a CLEAN and SAFE cruise. SATURDAY NOV.26 2011 at 6p.m. Any questions, PERSONAL MESSAGE me.:thumbsup:[/QUOTEQUOTE=mr.glasshouse;14813566]We RELOCATED the cruise to TACO MEXICO in VAN NUYS, 7140 VAN NUYS BLVD, CA 91405, Its about 15-20 min closer for them homies from LA. Remember to EVERYONE, Pick up after YOURSELFS, Leave ATTITUDES at home, Lets ]
> ok,,c ya there;;;l,a will b in da house


Ok homie


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ill try to make this one hommie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Ill try to make this one hommie


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Ill try to make this one hommie


Orale


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

6 MORE DAYS LEFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE DA HOP THERE OR SOME WERE ELSE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> mr.glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

cool!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u get a pass bullet;;;;;BIG AL said it


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

5 days and counting


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 5 days and counting


back bumper juan gona serve you fools;;;;


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

4 days and counting


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry for the INCONVIENCE, We are still having the cruise at the FATBURGER 7615 RESEDA BLVD. RESEDA CA, 91335, Lets have a good time and lets keep ATTITUDES at home and PLEASE pick up after yourselfs. HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:

*:banghead:Gotta work, but I'll bthere in spirit *


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Sorry for the INCONVIENCE, We are still having the cruise at the FATBURGER 7615 RESEDA BLVD. RESEDA CA, 91335, Lets have a good time and lets keep ATTITUDES at home and PLEASE pick up after yourselfs.





mr.glasshouse said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL.


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Sorry for the INCONVIENCE, We are still having the cruise at the FATBURGER 7615 RESEDA BLVD. RESEDA CA, 91335, Lets have a good time and lets keep ATTITUDES at home and PLEASE pick up after yourselfs. HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL.



The OWNER of FATBURGER/CARWASH parking lot WIMPED OUT, So we are doing the spot on the TACOS MEXICO parking lot 7140 VAN NUYS BLVD. CA 91405 NOV.26 6P.M. Again sorry for the INCONVIENCE.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…its on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the l.a homies coming down..this is where most of us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small. if you need to map quest here is a address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA..pics of the location we be posted up tomorrow..this is for the fatburger cruise night which has been moved to this spot this sat 11/26/11 6:30pm...*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> The OWNER of FATBURGER/CARWASH parking lot WIMPED OUT, So we are doing the spot on the TACOS MEXICO parking lot 7140 VAN NUYS BLVD. CA 91405 NOV.26 6P.M. Again sorry for the INCONVIENCE.


*Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…its on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the l.a homies coming down..this is where most of us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small. if you need to map quest here is a address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA..pics of the location we be posted up tomorrow..this is for the fatburger cruise night which has been moved to this spot this sat 11/26/11 6:30pm...*


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this tha spot? We bringn hoppers so dont want to be travel n to 3or4 locations.... we do this every Sun n LA as u alredy kno....:dunno:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 4 days and counting


2 more dayz Juan...hhahahahhahhahahah..:sprint:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

strictly ricc said:


> Is this tha spot? We bringn hoppers so dont want to be travel n to 3or4 locations.... we do this every Sun n LA as u alredy kno....:dunno:


yeah big dog check out new thread for pics of the location 3 big ass parking lots no open business


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> yeah big dog check out new thread for pics of the location 3 big ass parking lots no open business


4sho.... Thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DEDICATION TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

6355 bellingham ave north hollywood at 7 pm


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

WHEN DA NEXT HOP IM READY TO BRAKE OFF LA


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> WHEN DA NEXT HOP IM READY TO BRAKE OFF LA


Ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

It was good while it lasted, at least it relocated to north hollywood


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> It was good while it lasted, at least it relocated to north hollywood


For sure, Thanks to the Homies from "*One Life C.C.*" that found the new location.

818 STTMFT!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------

